# Supernatural Road Atlas



## killerdean (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone know when the *Supernatural* *Road* *Atlas is to be released, I cant find any info on when. Thanks You
*


----------



## killerdean (Feb 16, 2011)

sorry if i posted in the wrong place


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't thing anything has been announced on it in quite a while.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 16, 2011)

This should probably go in this thread (Media Lounge and Miscellaneous Geek Stuff) and Welcome to EN World!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 16, 2011)

First I've heard of this product, but it sounds really cool. I hope it happens.


----------



## killerdean (Feb 17, 2011)

I just found out for any one interested that in order to own this you have to order from a business like Barnes&Noble, or Books-A-Million. Then they will do a made to order for you from the publisher. It cost me $36.00 with shipping from Books-A-Million, and I will receive it in about 4 to 6 weeks. Thanks for everyone's help. I guess you could get it if someone sold it on eBay, but that experience was a big plop for me.


----------



## killerdean (Feb 17, 2011)

deleted


----------



## jaerdaph (Feb 17, 2011)

Last month Cam Banks of MWP said that the Road Atlas has been "tabled indefinitely" over at RPGNet.

Edit: In retrospect, this sounds like a spambot, so I've reported the thread.


----------



## killerdean (Feb 17, 2011)

sorry about that last post it was suppose to go on another forum in a joke section thats what i get for having too many pages open at once. again sorry i will try to delete it


----------



## Crothian (Feb 18, 2011)

killerdean said:


> I just found out for any one interested that in order to own this you have to order from a business like Barnes&Noble, or Books-A-Million. Then they will do a made to order for you from the publisher. It cost me $36.00 with shipping from Books-A-Million, and I will receive it in about 4 to 6 weeks. Thanks for everyone's help. I guess you could get it if someone sold it on eBay, but that experience was a big plop for me.




That doesn't sound right as I don't see any evidence it was ever published.


----------



## jaerdaph (Feb 18, 2011)

killerdean said:


> sorry about that last post it was suppose to go on another forum in a joke section thats what i get for having too many pages open at once. again sorry i will try to delete it




No worries - and I'm sorry I thought you were a spambot. And welcome to EN World.


----------



## jaerdaph (Feb 18, 2011)

Crothian said:


> That doesn't sound right as I don't see any evidence it was ever published.




Yeah, it doesn't sound like it's going to be published any time soon. 

Also, this thread is about a supplement for the Supernatural RPG, so it probably shouldn't have been moved to Other Media.


----------



## killerdean (Feb 19, 2011)

jaerdaph said:


> Yeah, it doesn't sound like it's going to be published any time soon.
> 
> Also, this thread is about a supplement for the Supernatural RPG, so it probably shouldn't have been moved to Other Media.





Update I checked by calling the Margaret Weis  Productions directly and this is true you can do a made to order and they will make u a copy. If there is a higher demand for them then they will be released in the summer of 2011 along with another supernatural rpg. The only crappy part is I have to wait 4 to 6 weeks to get it. I will update and post pictures when I have it in hand.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Cam Banks (Jan 23, 2012)

We aren't releasing the Supernatural Road Atlas. Nobody at our company would have told you that you could get it by special order or print on demand. The book was never written, and I'm in a position to know that for certain.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmm...it's getting weird in here!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah seriously.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 23, 2012)

Cam Banks said:


> We aren't releasing the Supernatural Road Atlas. Nobody at our company would have told you that you could get it by special order or print on demand. The book was never written, and I'm in a position to know that for certain.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam




So Cam, can we fans at least get one more adventure for _Supernatural_? How about calling it: 
THREADCROMANCER!!!!


----------

